# Glycine Incursore vs. Panerai Luminor ......



## Aargau (Feb 12, 2010)

the glycine incursore and panerai luminor ...... have very similar looks. is one an homage to the other? who was first?


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

There are many watches that use the ETA 6487/8 movements - they're all going to be larger watches with an offset seconds sub dial. And, that movement is based on an old pocket watch movement that's been around for a hundred years or more.

I wouldn't say that the Panerai is a homage to the Incursore or vise versa. One company has been making watches continuously for almost 100 years while the other only made something like 300 watches total before the early '90s...


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't agree about similar looks. Not at all actually, there's some elements in the design that are the same style (big numbers and subdial) but they're totally different watches IMO with totally different presence on the wrist. ;-)

Both good looking though! :-!

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

The dial look similar, indeed. But the rest of the watch is different. We can't speak of an homage watch here.

Wich was inspired by the other? Based on the release date alone, we could say Glycine. The First Incursore was released in 1997. The Luminor has a much longer history. It's a 60 years old design...

This is a 1956 Luminor:










Personally I think that Glycine was inspired by Panerai. In the mid nineties we can clearly see a switch to Panerai like dials and large cases. The name of the watch was also "Italianized": Incursore, Lagunare, Stratoforte,...

Before the mid nineties Glycine never released watch like the Incursore. It was a conservative brand. Except the Airman, they only released dress watches (similar to Longines). It can be a only a coincidence that they started the Incursore range JUST when Panerai became popular...


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

Very interesting topic...

I used to own the Glycine Incursore 3873 (just like the one shown in earlier post). It is a great watch. Superb lume. Cost only 1/5 of a PAM111.

But what irks me most is when people comment "Wow, nice Panerai you got", or "your watch looks like a Panerai" when I wear the Glycine.

I swear I didn't buy the Incursore as a cheaper alternative to the Panerai. I truely liked the style and brand. But in the end, I sold the Glycine because I couldn't stand the repeated comments about my Glycine looking like a PAM111.

My advice to people who like the Incursore 3873 is, get the one with beige dial and black sub-seconds. I think that colour will not suffer the same curse as the black dial version.


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

Which has the 100 year history?

RR


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

Redrum said:


> Which has the 100 year history?


Glycine has been making watches for just about 100 years.

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/history/history.e.html

Panerai was founded much earlier in 1860, but I wouldn't really consider them a watch company back then. They made something like 300 watches - total - up until the early 1990's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panerai


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting! I have never got any comments like that wearing any of my Glycine Incursore's. I think that if you're interested enough to recognize a Panerai (it's not a extremely well known brand...to be honest) you would clearly see the difference...IMO.

/erik


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Redrum said:


> Which has the 100 year history?
> 
> RR


Glycine is an old brand sure, but the Incursore was first released in 1997, almost 50 years after the first Panerai Luminor.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

HilltopMichael said:


> Glycine has been making watches for just about 100 years.
> 
> http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/history/history.e.html
> 
> ...


I never new that about Panerai. What the heck were they doing for the first 130 years?


----------

